# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Água Salgada (Natural)

## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

quais os melhores locais perto de Setúbal para recolher água?

É que este mês vou recolher cerca de 80L e não gostava de me deslocar até ao Cabo da roca para o fazer. Caso não tenha outra alternativa que ver se arranjo voluntátios   :Whistle:   para ajudar, pois não conheço a zona   :Admirado:  

1abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

No Meco, numa zona rochosa que tem uma pequena praia e na Caparica.

Sezimbra tenho sérias duvidas devido á passagem constante de barcos.Setubal entao, mesmo fora de questao  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá reefamigos 

Gostava de deixar também aqui a minha opinião acerca deste polémico assunto Agua natural/agua salinada.

Acredito que nossos digníssimos cientistas certamente irão demorar muitos anos a replicar a qualidade da água do nosso mar. Não coloco sequer em dúvida de que será o melhor e mais adequado a usar em nossos aquários, obviamente fazendo fé na boa proveniência dela. No entanto para nós aquariofilistas penso que temos de ponderar é o risco de um dia colectarmos uma má agua e de nesse dia pormos em risco ou mesmo arruinarmos algo que com tanto trabalho, dedicação e custo nos deu prazer em ver evoluir.

Pessoalmente uso água de OI salinada e prefiro não correr o risco de deitar tudo a perder. Obviamente que o custo do sal deve de ser ponderado pelo aquarista, principalmente aquele que tem mais facilidade de acesso a agua natural, mas, esse bom preço tem preço, convêm não o esquecermos.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Boas

eu não conheço setubal mas posso-te dizer que o melhor que fazes é procurar uma zona onde o mar mexa bastante e consigas fazer a recolha. procura tambem neste site algum sitio onde não seja mencionado nenhum esgoto ou parecido
http://mapas.inag.pt/snirlit/site/consulta.php#
poderá ver quase todas as informações de que precisas para saber se é ou não um bom ponto de recolha.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Julio,

Neste caso é para encher o aquario e não para fazer muda de água, assim o risco é menor   :SbSourire:  

De qualquer maneira, não se deve fazer testes à agua recolhida para evitar algum "desastre"? se sim, quais testes?


Gil,

Durante este mês não estás a pensar ir buscar água? É que assim "colava-me"   :Whistle:   e podias mostrar o local ! Prometo que não pedia para carregar água   :SbSourire:  

Daniel,

Obrigado pelo Site   :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Testes básicos de Nitratos pelo menos são recomendados; No entanto o problema passa mais por elementos que não conseguimos detectar por testes.

Vários são os seres vivos que rápidamente morrem, após 20 a 30 minutos da recolha da água, contribuindo assim para o aumentando da carga orgânica no aquário. Isto além de outros elementos "fecais" muito frequentes nas águas da nossa costa.

----------


## Helder Luis

Qualquer praia acima da Figueirinha e sempre com a maré alta.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Julio Discordo totalmente contigo
Primeiro basta dares umas olhadas na reefcentral para veres a quantidade de acidentes que existe com Sal Sintético, principalmente com certas marcas.Se gundo está mais que comprovado que o sal Sintético tem quase sempre niveis de iodo muito perigosos.
Tambem Discordo que num sitio onde nao passam barcos e que durante a epoca balnear (altura mais critica ) tens a ánalise cientifica da água pelo ministério do Ambiente tenha algum tipo de risco.
A Prova é muita gente usar a agua natural a muito tempo e nunca ter tido algum problema e tem o aquario espectacular.
Nenhum sal tem o nivel da agua natural





> Olá reefamigos 
> 
> Gostava de deixar também aqui a minha opinião acerca deste polémico assunto Agua natural/agua salinada.
> 
> Acredito que nossos digníssimos cientistas certamente irão demorar muitos anos a replicar a qualidade da água do nosso mar. Não coloco sequer em dúvida de que será o melhor e mais adequado a usar em nossos aquários, obviamente fazendo fé na boa proveniência dela. No entanto para nós aquariofilistas penso que temos de ponderar é o risco de um dia colectarmos uma má agua e de nesse dia pormos em risco ou mesmo arruinarmos algo que com tanto trabalho, dedicação e custo nos deu prazer em ver evoluir.
> 
> Pessoalmente uso água de OI salinada e prefiro não correr o risco de deitar tudo a perder. Obviamente que o custo do sal deve de ser ponderado pelo aquarista, principalmente aquele que tem mais facilidade de acesso a agua natural, mas, esse bom preço tem preço, convêm não o esquecermos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Gil

Não te esqueças que temos cada vez mais, menos bandeiras azuis nas nossas praias, por alguma razão.

Certo é que existem alguns aquarios que usam agua natural e se encontram em perfeito estado, outros há que estão uma desgraça. Quanto ao sal, há sal e há sal, tambem aqui por vezes a procura do "bom" preço", nem sempre se encaixa, nos melhores padrões de qualidade do sal oferecido.

Se me disseres que apanhas a água a a milhas da nossa costa, concordaria contigo, agora na praia, acho demasiado arriscado. Convem não esquecermos que é junto á praia, junto ás rochas, que o mar tem o seu "escumador" a funcionar, e é aì que podemos observar o eficiente escumador a escumar. Qual de nós quereria apanhar a água da escuma do nossos escumadores para colocar no nosso aquario ? Volto a reafirmar a minha opinião, possivel é possivel, agora, arriscado é.

Admito no entanto que se passada por um filtro UV e eventualmente por uma filtragem, após uns dias de repouso no escuro, esse risco fique atenuado. Nunca colectada e introduzida sem qualquer tratamento no aquário.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Só mais uma achega.

As propriedades da agua da nossa costa não são bem as mesmas das aguas das zonas de recifes.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Julio,
> 
> Neste caso é para encher o aquario e não para fazer muda de água, assim o risco é menor   
> 
> De qualquer maneira, não se deve fazer testes à agua recolhida para evitar algum "desastre"? se sim, quais testes?
> 
> 
> Gil,
> 
> ...




Nuno Se quiseres vir, para o final deste mes vou lá  :Smile:  dou-te uma apitadela nessa altura. O sitio é muito bom e de facil acesso e facilidade de recolha. :Smile:

----------


## João Magano

Até ha pouco anos atrás, a literatura disponivél sobre aquarismo de agua salgada, livros e revistas, era unanime a desaconcelhar o uso de agua natural nos aquarios. Alias foi com algum espanto que verifiquei haver tantas referencias ao uso de agua natural nos foruns portugueses.

Andei a vasculhar na net e não encontrei nenhum artigo de fundo que sustentasse o uso de agua natural, apenas alguns testemunhos dessa utilização, e os que pareciam ter mais credibilidade eram de quintas de cultivo/propagação de peixes e corais localizadas em zonas banhadas por mares onde existem recifes/corais, e com facilidades de reposições de agua diarias.

Evidentemente que a minha pesquisa na net, foi a minha pesquisa; não foi exaustiva e possivelmente escaparam-me muitas referencias abonatorias do uso de agua natural.

Mas queria-os alertar para um facto, a facilidade e liberdade de uso da Net, e ainda bem que assim é, permite que qualquer "palerma" como eu, possa publicar artigos que serão visualizados potencialmente no mundo inteiro, e que potencialmente poderão vir a tornar-se "referencias" ... 
Há que ter algum cuidado com a informação obtida através da Net.

Também é verdade, e mais uma vez, ainda bem que assim é, que verdades do passado são menos verdades no presente, que as coisas mudam, e que novas experiências revelam e desmontam muitos dogmas do passado ... 

Os pontos contra a utilização de agua natural mais vulgarmente assinalados, além do mais evidente relacionado com a sua qualidade/pureza, são:

- A agua natural "estraga-se" mais rapidamente que a agua sintetica. Os micro-organismos nela existentes morrem mais rapidamente. A sua utilização implica maior numero de TPA's comparativamente com a agua sintetica.

- Existe o risco da agua natural trazer organismos indesejaveis para o nosso aquario.

- Quer as capacidades de reserva alcalina quer de calcio são bastante inferiores, pode perder as qualidade de tampão em 24h .

- Valores do PH baixam mais rapidamente.

- Os elementos de traço que existem na agua natural, rapidamente são absorvidos, alterados, destruidos pelos sistemas de filtragem dos aquarios, perdendo rapidamente essa vantagem. 

Alguns autores advogam que se a agua natural estiver em repouso num local escuro durante 2 semanas, poderá ser usada ...   :EEK!:  Depois de tudo morto para quê usar ? Só mesmo por razões economicas ou outras como a falta de qualidade da agua doce disponivél para "fazer" agua salgada.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boa noite a todos

Sinceramente não consigo compreender o medo que as pessoas têm ao utilizar água natural.

Todos sabemos que se questionar-mos um logista sobre esta questão, todos respondem que é um erro brutal utilizar agua natural... simplesmente deixavam de vender sal sintectico, apesar de há um tempo atrás ter recebido um mail da RedFish sobre agua natural colectada ao largo do Cabo Raso.

Na minha modesta opinião penso que a agua natural é de longe melhor que qualquer marca de sal sintético independentemente do preço, a prova disso está perante os nossos olhos, só não vê quem não quer.

Claro que é preciso alguma preocupação a ter em conta com a localização da recolha.

Agora em relação à quantidade de sais minerais existentes na agua natural da nossa costa é verdadeiro, como por exemplo o cálcio, este mineral existe pouco na nossa agua, mas o cálcio e outros minerais também não vão ser consumidos ao longo do tempo? 
Não teremos de fazer TPAs para voltar a repor os mesmos níveis quer em agua natural quer em artificial?

Penso que com a utilização de agua natural teremos, numa forma geral, o nosso aquário muito mais equilibrado, pois as quantidades de minerais da nossa agua são quase idênticas à agua de um recife de coral, e devido ao seu baixo custo (0) poderemos efectuar muitas mais TPAs, o que por si só provoca uma melhor qualidade de vida dos nossos aquários.

Sou apenas a favor de sal sintético para pessoas que habitam longe da costa, e cujo os custos de transporte não compensem a viagem.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor




> .....apesar de há um tempo atrás ter recebido um mail da RedFish sobre agua natural colectada ao largo do Cabo Raso


Colectada ao largo do Cabo Raso, tambem eu arriscava  :SbOk3:   pelo menos para algumas trocas parciais, esporádicas.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Faço sempre TPA´s com água natural....  :SbOk:  
Deviam experimentar para verem a diferença na "abertura" dos corais....   :SbLangue23:  até pareçe que querem "rebentar" de tão expandidos que ficam. Nunca vi acontecer a mesma coisa com água sintetica.
Deve-se ter sempre em consideração o local de recolha da agua. Nunca recolher a água nas poças, sempre directamente no mar. Se possivel testar alguns parametros. Depois é só acertar a densidade e a temperatura.
Comigo sempre funcionou bem e conheço pessoalmente casos em que a usam em exclusivo á alguns anos com resultados muito bons ( os corais desenvolvem-se extraordináriamente bem ).

Ouvi o próprio Alf Jacob Nilsen quando lhe colocaram a questão de usar ou não água natural dizer: "Não há nada como a água natural, se tiverem hipótese é usar"

Deviam ir ao Cabo Raso no fim de semana (na altura da baixa-mar) para verem a quantidade de gente que anda a recolher água... é realmente impressionante. Até lojistas lá andam.  :SbPoisson6:  

É verdade que o KH na nossa costa é baixinho bem como o cálcio mas não é nada que não possa ser alterado.

Como dá para ver eu sou adepto da água natural, é claro que existem riscos mas não é para isso que existem os testes? De qualquer modo é sempre uma opção pessoal. 

Boa sorte!!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Pelo que ouvi a Redfish não colectou/colecta a água ao largo mas sim no mesmo local que todos nós colectamos, usa é uma mangueira e uma bomba para poder encher os reservatórios enquanto nós enchemos à mão os reservatórios.

Mas isto foi o que eu ouvi ( de outro lojista que por acaso também lá estava ).

Acho que não é complicado saber, basta perguntar-lhes pois têm página na net. ( Para aqueles que ainda têm duvidas ).

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Apenas para ajudar a exclarecer o assunto (se é que vai ser exclarecido algum dia) :Admirado:  

http://www.aquaworldnet.com/awmag/salga2po.htm

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Realmente é impressionante a quantidade de "porcaria"   :SbPiggy:  que a nossa costa contém.... Mas o que noto é que .... mesmo assim os aquários que utilizam água natural estabilizam mais depressa e os corais "abrem" extraordinariamente.

Pode acontecer um dia "lixar" tudo com uma TPA. Mas se há pessoas que a utilizam há anos sem problemas é porque afinal sempre funciona.
É como disse uma questão de opção pessoal. Eu acredito que não tem problema ( pelo que vejo nos aquários já montados à alguns anos e no meu também ). 

Isto é apenas a minha opinião.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Até mesmo antes de entrar no hobby a sério, já aprendi uma coisa:

- tens que experimentar para teres uma opinião concreta, porque em qualquer discução nunca há consenso (e ainda bem que é assim, porque se não era chato   :SbSourire:  )

O que vou fazer é, pelo menos para encher o aquario, vou usar agua do mar, e enquanto não juntar   :SbRiche:  para um aparelho de OI vou continuar a usar água do mar para TPA's. 

Só para repor a agua da evaporação é que vai agua da toneira, pois não acredito em guardar agua do mar durante vários dias (semanas).

Esta é a opinião que formei através dos relatos das várias experiencias alheias, e que daqui uns meses posso publicar o resultado.   :SbLangue7:

----------


## João Magano

In http://www.bit.pt/revista/empresas/bit31.htm, a respeito do Oceanario de Lisboa:

_ [... Curioso é o facto de o precioso líquido ser fornecido directamente pela EPAL. É verdade: o Oceanário de Lisboa utiliza o mesmo tipo de água que chega às nossas casas  obviamente, sujeita a tratamentos antes de ser introduzida nos aquários.
Para começar, o Oceanário só utiliza água salgada, o que significa que a água fornecida pela EPAL tem de ser salgada nas instalações do OL. O sal utilizado para o efeito vem de Israel, porque, segundo João Correia, nenhuma empresa geograficamente mais próxima deu as garantias de qualidade do sal exigidas pelo OL. Em média, são fornecidas por mês 20 toneladas de sal, utilizadas para salgar os cerca de 600 mil litros de água nova que se introduzem mensalmente nos tanques ... ]_

Bolas !!!, Ninguem foi capaz de avisar o Sr. João Correia, que em vez de gastar uros na agua da EPAL, no seu tratamento e no sal de Israel, podia simplemente alguar um auto-tanque aos bombeiros e ir ao Cabo Raso !   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Já agora o Oceanário de Lisboa usa sal da Red Sea, mas acho que seja um sal feito para eles, e só não usam água natural porque querem saber o que introduzem nos aquários sempre que fazem tpa's.
Foi o que ouvi de um encarregado do Oceanário de Lisboa da última visita.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Acho que o Aquário Vasco da Gama usa água do Cabo Raso. Possivelmente não "ganham" nada com os contratos de abastecimento de água e sal.  :SbSourire: 
Estou a divagar !! (agora a sério: acho que usam mesmo agua colectada no Cabo Raso )  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... Oceanário...O sal utilizado para o efeito vem de Israel, ....Em média, são fornecidas por mês 20 toneladas de sal, utilizadas para salgar os cerca de 600 mil litros de água nova que se introduzem mensalmente nos tanques ... ][/I]


De facto, e como já disse o Pedro Pacheco, o oceanário usa sal da Red Sea. Utiliza uma fórmula diferente da disponível para o comprador comum.. é uma fórmula de duas partes (A e B) que pode ser calibrada na salmoura. Eles têm depósitos de salmoura permanente com concentrações elevadíssimas de sal e que depois misturam na água de substituição por forma a atingir a densidade desejada...
...de resto é só dizer tb que ele não usam só o mesmo que nós mas em ponto grande ... usam tb alguns equipamentos que para nós são impensáveis... basta dizer que a água "velha" resultante das trocas é colocada em reservatórios sujeitos a uma série de processos e depois a água (já dessalinizada) voilta a ser reaproveitada!!!

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que eu tirei na última visita aos bastidores:

Depósito de sal (embalagens de 1 tonelada cada)


Vista superior do tanque central


Bombas de recirculação (um dos grupos):


Escumador:


Torre de desnitrificação:
 

Tanque de quarentena de corais:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Já agora aqui ficam algumas imagens "com vida" tiradas no interior dos tanques:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

João... se tivesses o dinheiro a serio como o que tem o OL, davas-te ao trabalho de ires buscar água ao mar?

Para eles é muito mais simples esta solução, já imaginas-te quantos autotanques seriam necessários para encher (sem contar com as TPAs) o OL?!

Dinheiro a eles não lhes faltam, basta fazer um telefonema, o camião abastece... e voilá, basta adicionar agua da torneira, o mesmo exemplo aplica-se a aquariofilista milionários.

Eu na situação deles fazia a mesma coisa, seria muito mais práctico se comparar-mos o volume do sal e o volume da água.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
sabendo nós que os testes que temos de aquariofilia não são grande coisa para ver mais ao pormenor o que contem a agua da nossa costa,não deixaria de ser interessante postar aqui alguns dos testes feitos
quando iniciei e sabendo que havia pessoas que coletavam agua do mar fui dar uma volta pela costa aqui no norte e á vista desagradou-me o aspecto da agua  parecia muito suja,e usei agua com sal sintetico,depois de ler mais uns postes     lá tomei coragem e foi buscar alguma nem que fosse para fazer os testes que estavam ao nosso alcance, e o resultado foi
densidade   1,026
          Ph    8.3
          No3  0    
          Po4  0
          No2  0
          Ca   420
          Kg   8 dkh
usei todos os testes da sera,e a agua do mar de Espinho que recolhi dum dos paredões

esta semana na quarta foi de novo buscar agua e os valores eram muito identicos
densidade   1,026
          Ph    8.3
          No3  0    
          Po4  0
          No2  0
          Ca   405
          Kg   8 dkh

Carlos Mota

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

É impressão minha ou os valores desta água são perfeitos?

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Sem me alongar muito, sou também adepto da utilização da água natural.

Contrariamente ao que já se afirmou neste post ... não conheço nenhum caso de insucesso e bastantes de sucesso. Inclusivé reefs com mais de 5 anos (vidé p.ex o do Marco Madeira). No meu nano nunca tive problemas com a utilização de água natural.

Só mais duas curiosidades , de facto o Aquário Vasco da Gama colecta água natural no Cabo Raso com um camião cisterna. Na palestra do Nilsen (um dos mais eminentes aquariofilos e especialistas na matéria na minha opinião) no evento do 2º Aniversário do Fórum Aquariofilia, foi colocada esta questão ... ao qual ele respondeu que se tivéssmos água perto não deveríamos hesitar em utiliza-la!

Cumps
Duarte

ps: É lógico que convém fazer sempre alguns testes ... e deixar repousar uns dias para matar os cistos de algas que possam estar na água

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Não concordo que se armazene a agua natural durante varios dias antes de a meter no aqua... os microorganismo que ela trás irão morrer contribuindo para o empobrecimento da biodiversidade e da qualidade da agua. 

Além disso os cistos são formas de resistencia e por isso não vão morrer nesse espaço de tempo

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Pois é...

Acho que nunca vamos chegar a um entendimento sobre esta matéria, no meu caso dou graças a deus viver neste pais virado para o atlântico para poder utilizar a sua agua natural, se eu podesse em vez de uma sump colocava uma mangueira ligada directamente ao oceano... LOL.

Muita gente fala das algas, dos microrganismos, etc, etc... Já que temos de simular o mais possível o habitat natural porque não utilizar água natural? Não estaríamos a contribuir para esse fim?

Já agora alguém me consegue explicar porque os meus corais se expandem muito mais quando faço mudas com agua natural e se passa o contrario quando utilizo sal sintético?

Não será os animais a terem a ultima palavra nesta matéria?

Por mais que o Homem tente imitar o natural, nunca passará disso... "imitar" é mesmo a palavra correcta, e não criar o que está feito à 5 biliões de anos.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## João Magano

Bom, mais uma vez parece que nós os Portugueses somos diferentes, neste caso provavelmente derivado da nossa localização geografica temos a sorte de ainda termos agua de qualidade.

Continua-me a fazer alguma  comichão não encontrar referencias de sucesso, de particulares não residentes em zonas de recife, excepto as já mencionadas nos foruns portugueses.

Devido aos comentários abonatorios que já tinha lido nos foruns, já estava a pensar fazer umas tpas com agua natural, para ver o que dava, com este post essa curiosidade não passou, antes pelo contrário, e até já dei os primeiros passos nesse sentido, comprei um regador de 12 l para facilitar o enchimento dos jericans. Um dia destes, quando tiver oportunidade vou experimentar !

_Desde já Vos aviso, se correr mal ... é melhor não aparecerem por aqui durante 1 mês, vou moer-vos a cabecinha até mais não      !!!._

Se correr bem, serei mais um a testemunhar os beneficios das tpas com a agua da nossa costa  :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23: .

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Podes ver as marés aqui:



Na minha opinião deves colectar água na maré baixa pois é mais fácil não apanhar uma molha. No meu caso que colecto no Cabo Raso com a maré alta é practicamente impossível.Boa sorte na "tentativa". Vais ver que não te arrependes.

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

Do lado esquerdo do farol apanha-se bem água até com maré alta....claro que se o mar estiver mt violento é aconselhável saber correr bem :P
De qq forma tenho lá ido com maré alta e apanho água sem problemas!

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Já foi referido aqui o Sr Nilsen e por isso tenho que referir o seguinte.

No Livro Reef Secrets do Alf Nilsen e Fossa eles referem que usam agua NATURAL á mais de 20ANOS do mar da Noruega.

O Nilsen na conferencia do evento referiu tambem se devia ter alguns cuidados com a agua nas epocas do fictoplancton (Abril e setembro)para nao termos nenhum Bloom de Algas. Referiu tambem que a solução é simples colectando a agua mais fundo possivel.

Eu por mim vou continuar com agua natural pois esta a 5 Minutos de casa
Aqui fica mais estas ideias...

----------


## João Magano

Há 1 mês que ando a fazer tpa's com agua do mar ...
Tenho feito uma a duas tpa's por semana de 10% e entretanto montei uma sump com 30% da capacidade do aquario e também recorri a agua natural para a encher e ...

... NIM ...

Relativamente ao preço, não tenho duvidas, mas se em vez do aquario de 80l estivesse a tratar do de 300 l e a fazer tantas tpa's não sei se tinha paciencia para acartar com tantos litros de agua, aliás neste momento estou nesse dilema, o meu aquario maior já está num ponto que só faltam umas tpa's significativas para voltar ao bom caminho e não sei se vou usar agua natural ou sintetica.

Quanto a qualidade nada de mau a dizer, o aquario continua equilibrado e de modo nenhum tenho notado pioria das condições, mas também não vejo diferença na resposta dos corais as tpa's, abrem e expandem-se como sempre o fizeram quando faço tpa's com agua de osmose + sal, nem mais nem menos.

Pelo menos no aquario mais pequeno vou continuar a usar.
Daqui a algum tempo transmito-vos noticias novamente desta minha experiencia.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> Só mais uma achega.
> 
> As propriedades da agua da nossa costa não são bem as mesmas das aguas das zonas de recifes.


muito menos agua (mesmo de osmose) com sal "artificial"!ou não??

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Olá amigos de Portugal...

Vejo que vocês também sofrem (alguns) do mesmo preconceito injustificado com a água natural.

Eu tenho tantos argumentos favoráveis a água natural que poderia escrever horas a fio aqui, mas vou trabalhar só os pontos polêmicos.

A água natural é sempre melhor que a sintética, na minha opinião. O único defeito é dar trabalho para coletar e guardar. Ela não se estraga, uma vez que a quantidade de microorganismos na água não é tão grande assim ao ponto de subir o nitrato. E não falo isso de teoria não. Sou aquairsta marinho há 18 anos, já morei no interior, hoje moro no litoral, já usei sal de vários tipos e água do mar de vários tipos.

A superioridade da água nataural não é facilmente detectada. Inclusive não estou aqui para fazer apologia anti sal, porque o sal é útil mesmo para quem está no litoral. Só hoje que moro a 50 m da praia de Copacabana dispenso de ter um saquinho de sal de emergência. Agora, com certeza, se meu aquário vazar na madrugada terei que ir na praia buscar o que não será ideal.

De toda forma, os mitos devem cair, sejam no Brasil ou em Portugal. Neste momento mesmo estamos enfrentando o velho e empoeirado mito de que o uso da água natural pode trazer patógenos ao aquário.

E pode trazer sim. Só que a chance é tão diminuta, e nossos problemas com patógenos marinhos são tão raros frente aqueles de origem de lojas e baterias que acho engraçada esta preocupação.

O nosso maior vilão é o íctio, creio que todos concordam. E o íctio é raro no mar, muito mais raro ainda nos mares de portugal com águas a 15 graus. Portanto, se seu aquário aparecer íctio e você não souber de onde veio, não tenha dúvidas: foi da loja onde você comprou seus peixes pela última vez. E não se assuste se você tenha comprado peixes um ano antes pela última vez. O ictio muitas vezes fica parasitando de forma muito sutil os peixes, até que um dia possa gerar uma grande infestação.

A opção do Oceanário de Lisboa, que eu conheço por dentro e por fora, pelo sal sintético na minha opinião tem muito mais a ver com a posição do Oceanário, que está perto de um estuário e portanto teria dificuldade em obter água de boa qualidade sempre. Não perguntei isto a eles, mas é o mais provável. Agora, se eu fosse o diretor lá com certeza investiria num tubo longo para coletar água do mar, como é feito em Mônaco. Os gastos com sal são absurdos por lá.

Aqui no Brasil nosso problema de preconceito e conservadorismo está se dando pela nossa coleta de Plâncton. Aquaristas aqui tem coletado plâncton para dar ao aquário, tentando assim simular o aporte natural de plâncton que os recifes sempre tem, e que os aquários podem viver sem ele numa boa, porém vivem melhor ainda com ele. E algumas pessoas questionam os riscos de se adicionar problemas ao coletar este plâncton, como sempre vemos ocorrer.

Tudo há um risco, mas o risco de usar água natural é suficientemente baixo para que a usemos. E pode ser minimizado ao máximo se conseguirmos uma rede de malha 100 µm e filtrarmos a água do mar com esta tela. É o que fazem as fazendas de Tridacnas para usar água do mar. Simples assim.

Bom, quem usa e prefere usar sal sintético tenha em mente que estes sais não tem todos os componentes iguais a água natural. Eu há tempos recomendo, mesmo para os aquaristas do interior que não tem acesso a água natural, que seja utilizada a água natural para uma "troca de equilíbrio" duas vezes ao ano pelo menos, de uns 50% do volume, na tentativa de minimizar desequilíbrios que o sal pode trazer.

Estudos recentes divulgados na reefkeeping demonstraram que muitas marcas de sal sintético tem muito metal pesado, que pode se acumular. Eu até poderia (como disse no começo) entrar neste mérito de debater os gráficos sobre sais, mas acho que não é para tanto. O importante é que todos saibam que é importante re-balancear o aquário duas vezes ao ano com água natural.

Para ser mais objetivo na minha opinião. Vou seguir os mitos colocado pelo João Magno e tentar debater um a um.




> - A agua natural "estraga-se" mais rapidamente que a agua sintetica. Os micro-organismos nela existentes morrem mais rapidamente. A sua utilização implica maior numero de TPA's comparativamente com a agua sintetica.


É fato que a água natural traz microorganismos, 99,9999% benéficos e um dos motivos para acelerarmos seu uso, evitando que morram. A morte da totalidade destes organismos não prejudica a qualidade da água, e já fiz esta experiência com água rica em microorganismos sem problemas de aumento do nitrato. Podem testar vcs mesmos e os testes não científicos (convencionais) não serão capazes de detectar diferenças na qualidade. Portanto, apesar de ser fato que há mais microorganismos, a idéia de que ela estraga-se é um MITO.




> - Existe o risco da agua natural trazer organismos indesejaveis para o nosso aquario.


Fato que existe. Só que o risco é muito pequeno, particularmente com a água do litoral Portugês, de condições de temperatura muito diferentes das regiões tropicais e recifais. Portanto, o risco de adicionar um organismo indesejável que venha junto com o coral ou com a água do peixe é tão maior que este risco pode ser absolutamente descartado, já que corremos riscos muito maiores quando colocamos um coral novo no aquário. É um Fato porém insignificante.




> - Quer as capacidades de reserva alcalina quer de calcio são bastante inferiores, pode perder as qualidade de tampão em 24h .


Isto é um mito. Claro que em regiões recifais com muito mais estruturas carbonáticas presentes a capacidade tampão da água do mar é superior, mas não é tão superior que justifique o não uso de água natural de fontes como as encontradas em Portugal. E outra, é puro exagero isto de falar que em 24 horas ela perde toda a capacidade tampão. Basta medir a Reserva alcalina da água e se for necessário, corija com um pouco de bicarbonato e pronto! Mas digo mais, não é problema algum uma reserva ligeiramente baixa, uma vez que os corais estão permanentemente consumindo isto e temos de qualquer forma, com sal sintético ou água natural, repor. Então mais um "flair" para distrair o aquarista e vender mais.




> - Valores do PH baixam mais rapidamente.


Falso, MITO. Como foi observado, a água natural pode perfeitamente ter valores de RA bem próximos do ideal para Reefs, e o pouco que venha faltar pode ser facilmente corrigido. Quando dizem mais rapidamente, faz parecer algo ruim. Mas se demorar 15 dias pra baixar o pH da água natural e do sal demorar 16 dias, isso significa que é mais rapidamente. Na minha opinião, um grande MITO.




> - Os elementos de traço que existem na agua natural, rapidamente são absorvidos, alterados, destruidos pelos sistemas de filtragem dos aquarios, perdendo rapidamente essa vantagem.


Pode sim ocorrer tanto com os elementos da água natural como da água sintética. É por isso que não é aconselhável utilizar o carvão ativo 24 horas por dia. Então é fundamental que o carvão seja usado por 24 horas apenas na véspera da troca de água, seja com sal sintético ou água natural, para remover os compostos amarelos da água que não são removidos de outra forma.

Frente a todos os mitos anti-água natural, temos tantos outros fatos que a favorecem. É importante salientar que a água natural precisa ser coletada longe de fontes de água doce e poluidoras, mas no geral sempre terá ótimas condições de uso. Portanto, usem sal sintético se for necessário, mas não deixem de usar água natural por causa de MITOS absolutamente falsos. Aquários públicos como o de Monterray Bay ou de Mônaco, usam normalmente água natural sem problemas.

Espero ter contribuído!

----------


## Gil Miguel

:SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Grande opinião !!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Plenamente de acordo ! Vamos lá acabar com os mitos.  :KnTrinquer:   :SbOk:  

Natural é natural o resto ..... é artificial   :SbSourire:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Fantastico!!!

Será que depois disto alguém ainda tem alguma duvida à cerca da agua natural?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Como é do conhecimento dos membros do Fórum, fiquei sem a água do meu aquário por burrice, antes desta mensagem já tinha decidido recolher 1000 litros de água natural para voltar a encher o meu aquário, depois desta mensagem sem duvida alguma que o vou fazer e muito mais descansado.
Domingo de manhã (7:30/8:00) estou na Praia da Granja perto das piscinas municipais quem quiseres aparecer

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gustavo

Parabêns pela brilhante discertação, "quase" fiquei convencido  :SbLunettesSourire:  

Mais umas questãozinhas  :SbSourire:  

Onde se deve colectar ? na praia ? Junto a costa ? Ou a algumas milhas ?

Achas que justifica para o aquarista o risco de uma "má" colecta ?

Colhi uns bons "kilos" de agua numa das nossas praias que não cheguei a utilizar, pois o PH manteve-se por alguns dias a 9.2, porque achas que a agua estava com estes valores ? Que poderia acontecer se a agua tivesse sido colocada no aquario sem ter feito testes ?
Será que esta situação é muito anormal ? Ou normalmente a agua apresenta parametros aceitáveis ?

A agua colectada, deve levar algum tratamento preventivo ? Ou vai "fresquinha" para o aquario ?

Terá a nossa água atlantica os mesmo nutrientes e caractristicas da do Pacifico ou Indico ?

Com os rios pluidos como estão esabendo nós que desaguam no mar (por enquanto  :SbClown:  ) a que distancia achas seguro fazer uma colecta de uma fóz de um rio ? Será que as correntes marinhas não contaminam vástas áreas em redor da fóz de um rio ?

Sendo o mar Portugues um dos de maior trafego marinho internacional (por fazermos a ponte entre a Asia e as Americas, não achas motivos de preocupação a contaminação das aguas com petroleos e restos de combustiveis (isto para já não falar, na lavagem dos próprios porões e tanques desses mesmos navios) ?

Não ponho em causa se a agua do mar é ou não é boa para os nossos aquarios. Ponho em causa é se a podemos colectar com que confiança e onde.

Se tivesse um amigo com barco que me ajudasse a apanhar água a umas ilhas da costa, certamente eu não hesitaria em usa-la. Agora apanha-la junto a costa, sabendo que temos o mar contaminado, acho um risco para o qual o aquariofilista deve estar desperto.

Acredito que um aquarista pode usar toda a vida agua natural sem ter problemas, mas, tambem acredito que uma vez, e basta uma vez, apanhe uma má colecta e possa deitar tudo a perder, o que com tanta dedicação, custo e trabalho, deu para estabilizar e ver crescer no seu aquario.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Eu uma vez por mes vou ao cabo raso buscar agua,trago 10 bidons de 65 litros,mas so começei a fazer mudas com grande quantidade de agua a 2 meses pois antes disso eu so mudava mais ou menos 65 litros de agua natural por mes,mas com estava a ter uma praga de algas por todo o aquario,resolvi fazer uma muda grande ,assim começei a cerca de 2 meses a fazer mudas de sensivelmente de 650 litros de agua natural,repartida por todo o mes e claro,e posso dizer que os corais estao lindos ,a rocha viva estava cheia de algas passaram a desaparecer aos poucos,assim como no areao,e posso dizer que tudo melhorou bastante alem de como eu disse ja usar agua natural so que em menores quantidades juntamente com agua de osmose e sal sintetico.
Alem de poupar no sal e em alguns aditivos ainda tenho o prazer de ter  o aquario com melhor aspecto e mais saudavel.Já era adepto da agua natural agora ainda mais,a agua do cabo raso e muito boa e muito limpa.
Por 5 vezes que la fui estavam la por 3 vezes autotamques a carregar agua do mar um deles eram biologos marinhos pois estavam a fazer analizes a agua pois eu perguntei-lhes se a agua estava em comdiçoes e se era boa e eles responderam-me que nao havia melhor em muitos km em redor.Eu so de perto da Ericeira mas nem de perto se me ofereceçem a agua aqui da zona eu a ponha no meu aquario,façam as analizes e comprovem...nem dada  :Prabaixo:  .
Por isso eu aconselho a todos que poderem a la ir e se preçisarem de encher bidons e so dizer que eu dou uma ajuda e questao de combinarmos e la irmos todos aproveitamdo uma s horas de convivio e amizade....
um abraço

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Jucaaaaa que tanto de perguntassssss....


Estou meio tonto! Vmaos ver se consigo responder todas, pois tem umas que só com um estudo mais aprofundado pra responder.

Vou ser objetivo porque vcs deve estar cansados das minhas respostas sem fim!




> Onde se deve colectar ? na praia ? Junto a costa ? Ou a algumas milhas ?


Existe o ideal e o satisfatório neste caso. É satisfatório coletar junto a costa, logo atrás da arrebentação das ondas, em região longe de fontes de água doce. O ideal seria coletar loonge da costa, em alto mar. Não signific que tenha que ser assim, mas é melhor, não infinitamente melhor mas é.




> Achas que justifica para o aquarista o risco de uma "má" colecta ?


Existe a chance de uma coleta mal feita. Mas o mais grave que o aquarista pode fazer é coletar água quase doce na saída de um rio poluído. Coletem BEM LONGE de qualquer rio.





> (...) o PH manteve-se por alguns dias a 9.2, porque achas que a agua estava com estes valores ? Que poderia acontecer se a agua tivesse sido colocada no aquario sem ter feito testes ?
> Será que esta situação é muito anormal ? Ou normalmente a agua apresenta parametros aceitáveis ?


Anormalíssimo, vc deve ter cometido algum erro como usar um galão contendo hidróxido ou seu probe de pH está maluco ou seu teste está maluco. Quimicamente é muito instável um pH tão alto, já que o CO2 atmosférico iria entrar na amostra e rapidinho regular o pH. E eu considero impossível uma fonte de água do mar natural tenha pH tão alto, a não ser que seja coletada perto de efluentes de uma indústria química. Altamente maluco o resultado 9,2; quase marciano.   :SbLangue23:  




> A agua colectada, deve levar algum tratamento preventivo ? Ou vai "fresquinha" para o aquario ?


Sendo coletada em lugar correto irá fresquinha para o aquário ou pode ser guardada. Em laboratórios de reprodução de peixes e moluscos, filtra-se a água em rece de 100 micra para evitar a introdução de predadores planctônicos, os quais comem as larvas, mas no aquário é desnecessário. Quem quiser por curiosidade testar os valores observará valores perfeitos (pois a natureza é perfeita para si mesma), mas testar nunca custa, para perceber algum ponto. Eu não testo. Mas quem quiser gastar teste com água boa pode gastar, é muito importante a tranquilidade do aquarista e mesmo que seja uma medida desnecessária do ponto de vista científico, do ponto de vista psicológico não é.




> Terá a nossa água atlantica os mesmo nutrientes e caractristicas da do Pacifico ou Indico ?


Sim o mesmo. Lembrando que o caribe, quase tão diverso quando o pacífico, é banhado pelas águas do Atlântico, as mesmas águas que banham a costa NE/N do Brasil antes, depois banham o Caribe. E mais, depois ainda seguem para a Inglaterra e Portugal. àguas mais proximas de recifes de coral tem um cálcio ligeiramente mais alto, mas é ligeiramente mesmo.




> Sendo o mar Portugues um dos de maior trafego marinho internacional (por fazermos a ponte entre a Asia e as Americas, não achas motivos de preocupação a contaminação das aguas com petroleos e restos de combustiveis (isto para já não falar, na lavagem dos próprios porões e tanques desses mesmos navios) ?


Somente perto dos portos e tráfego de navios. Se os navios trouxessem tanto problema assim os mares já estariam totalmente e irremediavelmente poluídos. Região portuãria não é boa para coleta de água. Mas todos os navios que vão para o porto do Rio passam em frente a praia de Copacabana, e não temos problema de óleo aqui nunquinha. Relaxa quanto a isso.




> Se tivesse um amigo com barco que me ajudasse a apanhar água a umas ilhas da costa, certamente eu não hesitaria em usa-la. Agora apanha-la junto a costa, sabendo que temos o mar contaminado, acho um risco para o qual o aquariofilista deve estar desperto.


Não é assim não, a água da costa é de voa qualidade também. Só devemos evitar regiões de baías fechadas e semi fechadas, estuários etc. Onde você tem aporte de água oceânica não tem problema algum. Claro que água mais longe da costa terá melhor qualidade. Talvez a diferença sejam nos nitratos, que em água da costa esteja em 0,15 ppm e na ilha 0,07 ppm. Agora no aquário você raramente consegue abaixar mais que isso e pior, a água da torneira pode ter até 44 ppm de nitrato. Ou seja, é precisosismo deixar de coletar na costa por causa de um nitrato que se tornará mais cedo ou mais tarde insustentável no aquário. 0,5 a 0,2 ppm é baixíssimo mesmo para o mar.

Acho bobagem este teu medo. Não sou contra o sal, mas ele traz deficiências gritantes de equilíbrios iônicos. São completos mas devem ser semestralmente corrigidos com água natural.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Pessoal

Eu geralmente corrijo os erros de digitação como voa = boa, cede = rede. É que digito meio rápido, acabo comendo letras. Relevem por favor.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Oi Companheiro Gustavo

Rendo-me.

Acho que vou seguir o seu concelho.

Uma vez por ano vou apanhar agua natural e vou coloca-la no meu aquario, para ajudar ao equibibrio ionico do sistema.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Uma vez é pouco. Ao menos duas vezes... E tem que ser uma troca substancial, de pelos menos 50%. Ou então faça 4 de 25% no decorrer do ano, também dá certo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Sinceramente, não gosto de trocas grandes de uma vez só.

Acho que o equilibrio ionico no aquario demora imenso, e desiquilibra com uma troca de agua nessas dimensões. Acho arriscado demais. Pessoalmente prefiro mais trocas e menores quantidades.

Para te dar uma ideia. Fiz 125L de agua para o meu aquario e estou a trocar 20 litros por dia de agua nos ultimos 3 dias.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Mas uma troquinha de 20 litros no seu aquário com água natural não fará o efeito que estou sugerindo.

A idéia é que pelos menos o aquário receba seu volume inteiro em água natural anualmente.

Isto porque se vc ficar 4 anos só usando sal sintético, metais pesados podem se acumular e certos elementos podem sumir da água.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

costa da caparica e um bom sitio

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ainda ontem apanhei lá uns bons litros e em tempo record.  :Wink:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Apenas para garantir que sou apologista da água natural - o AVG retira água exactamente do mesmo local que nós - no Cabo Raso!

Sempre que fiz TPA´s com água natural (fresquinha) a abertura dos pólipos de todos os meus corais foi impressionante...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

na costa ,  em frente ao barbas (restaurante).

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

os donos dos restaurantes dali vao la.

----------


## João Magano

> os donos dos restaurantes dali vao la.


Rogério, essa afirmação não ajuda em nada ... agua para as lamejinhas e para os aquarios dos restaurantes   :KnSmileyVertSourire:   ... e é normal que restaurantes ao pé da praia vão ao ponto mais próximo buscar água, se é aí que vão deve ser apenas porque quando a maré está cheia é um sitio facil de apanhar agua sem molhar os pes .

----------


## Gil Miguel

Joao eu apanho agua nesse mesmo sitio sem problemas...
agora com a epoca balnear talvez deixe de ir lá... mas de resto sem problemas!

----------


## João Magano

A agua da Caparica tem sido e felizmente continua a ser de boa qualidade, não questiono o local de recolha, embora esse ponto em particular, seja dos mais concorridos no verão.

O que quis dizer foi que o facto de os restaurantes da Caparica efectuarem a recolha de agua nesse sitio, não é relevante, não considero que seja um indicador da qualidade da agua.

----------


## Daniel Teixeira

Sinceramente uso agua natural porque o sal ate e caro e faz-me impressao a quantidade de agua que e desperdiçada por uma osmose....

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi pessoal. Uso agua natural a cerca de 8 anos e deixo aqui algumas praias das quais ja recolhi agua e considero boas:
- Costa da Caparica
- Fonte da Telha
- Sesimbra
- Arrabida
- Carcavelos
- Parede
- Cascais (Boca do Inferno)
- Cabo Raso
- Guincho
- Ericeira
- Faro (Praia de Faro)
- Quinta do Lago
- Tavira
- Praia Verde.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tenho aquários salgados à praticamente 3 anos e nunca coloquei uma pedra de sal no meu aquário.

Quando me perguntam se acho que se deve usar água natural ou sal sintético a minha repsosta é sempre a mesma:

"Nem faço a mínima ideia do preço de um saco de sal!"

E é verdade. Ainda hoje, não sei quanto custa manter o meu aquário com sal sintético. Se calhar até sai mais barato, mas mesmo assim, só se fosse muuuuuuuito mais barato é que pensaria em mudar... e acho que a ser mais barato não é assim tanto!

Nunca tive problemas com água natural e já recolhi em:

- Sesimbra
- Costa da Caparica
- Fonte da Telha
- Guincho
- Cabo Raso
...


Quanto a mim os 2 principais mitos do uso de água natural foram muito bem explicados pelo Gustavo e são:

- A água natural aprodrece rapidamente
- A água natural pode trazer doenças para o aquário

A primeira acho que não vale a pena dizer muito mais do que o Gustavo disse. Mesmo impiricamente se chega a essa conclusão: Já imaginaram a quantidade de carga orgânica em decomposição que seria precisa para, por exemplo, subir 0,1 os nitratos de um bidon com 50 litros? :Admirado:  


A segunda queria apenas reforçar a ideia do Gustavo relativamente à comparação Água natural Vs Lojas.

Quer dizer, recentemente comprar um coral tornou-se um acto de sorte e um tiro no escuro (julgo que tem melhorado ultimamente) e a malta ainda está preocupada com o que a água natural pode trazer para o aquário...

Ele é bichos nas montiporas.
Ele é branqueamento por tudo e por nada.
Ele é doenças disto e daquilo.

Mas isso é tudo "natural". A água natural é que trás bicharocos maus para os aquários. :yb624:  


Concordo totalmente com o Gustavo quando ele diz que a probabilidade de um problema surgir numa adição nova de um coral ou peixe é beeeem superior à probabilidade de uma troca com água natural!

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

também concordo com o Gustavo...eu proprio fiz testes a uma água que estava fechada à 2-3-semana, sem oxigénio, simplesmente fechada num jerrican e longe da luz e tinha os seguintes parametros:

Amónia=0
Nitratos=0
Nitritos=0
Fosfatos=0

Por isso, utilizo sempre água natural...e normalmente apanho 40 litros (dá para 1 mês - 10l semanais)

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Em relação aos testes devo confessar que nunca fiz nenhum teste à água que apanho!

Nem temperatura sequer!  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Segundo algumas opiniões a recolha de água em zonas que estejam na próximidade de estuários pode constituir um problema para a saúde dos nossos aquários.

Embora a proximidade do estuário do Tejo possa ser um problema para recolha de água nas zonas da Costa da Caparica e até mesmo na Boca do Inferno ou Cabo Raso, não me parece que a qualidade da água nestas zonas seja um problema, visto haver várias pessoas que fazem recolhas  nestas zonas e nunca tiveram problemas.

Assim como recolher água na zona do Cabo Raso não dá uma garantia de melhor qualidade de água só pelo simples facto de se estar numa zona mais distante do rio Tejo, porque a influência do estuário vai-se fazer sentir  muito para lá desse local.

Tambem zonas como a Costa da Caparica são muito afectadas pelo fluxo de saída da água do rio Tejo, assim como as zonas da Arrábida ficam sujeitas ao estuário do rio Sado.

Por isso acho que desde que não se recollha água mesmo dentro do rio não há problema, isto a julgar pela experiência de vários membros deste Forum.

O Aquáro Vasco da Gama faz a renovação da água dos seus tanques com água aspirada mesmo em frente as suas instalações, á qual faz uma filtragem fisica precedida por estrelização atraves de UV.

Resumindo e concluindo sempre fiz TPA´s com água recolhida na zona da Arrábida e nunca tive qualquer problema, embora na altura das chuvas evite fazer as recolhas e aí sim recorro ao sal e água de osmose.

Para finalizar gasto 5 euros de gasoleo para ir recolher 80 litros de água acho que mesmo assim para mim fica mais barato. :SbRiche:  

Viva a água natural. :SbOk2:

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Oi pessoal. Uso agua natural a cerca de 8 anos e deixo aqui algumas praias das quais ja recolhi agua e considero boas:
> - Costa da Caparica
> - Fonte da Telha
> - Sesimbra
> - Arrabida
> - Carcavelos
> - Parede
> - Cascais (Boca do Inferno)
> - Cabo Raso
> ...


Ola a todos!!!!

Eu não aconselho Carcavelos pois lá de vez em quando passa por lá um barco e lá vai uma descarga ,para alem de a agua de la estar sempre com sacos de plastico ,garrafas de plastico ....
Eu faço surf e foi o unico sitio de varios pontos do pais que me fizeram ficar cheio de alergia devido a qualidade duvidosa da agua

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> 
> Segundo algumas opiniões a recolha de água em zonas que estejam na próximidade de estuários pode constituir um problema para a saúde dos nossos aquários.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Resumindo e concluindo sempre fiz TPA´s com água recolhida na zona da Arrábida e nunca tive qualquer problema, embora na altura das chuvas evite fazer as recolhas e aí sim recorro ao sal e água de osmose.
> 
> Para finalizar gasto 5 euros de gasoleo para ir recolher 80 litros de água acho que mesmo assim para mim fica mais barato.


Boas... 

Ora, eu apenas utilizo água com sal sintético... e acho que pelo que sei, o pessoal arrisca um bocadito...  :Admirado:   mas ok, todos são livre de fazerem o que entenderem e este é um assunto que não podemos dizer que está certo ou errado, fazer ou tomar determinada acção... no entanto eu uso artificial!

Quanto ao custo da artificial... não acho que a diferença seja significativa! Mas seja como for...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Como é óbvio nunca utilizei água daí, mas quero-vos alertar para uma coisa que só se consegue ver dos céus. Ao se entrar de avião no continente pela zona do estuário do Tejo já reparei numa zona no mar muito bem definida que transita de um azul escuro para verde com vários km de extensão. Não sei precisar onde acabava, mas ia para além de Carcavelos e do AVG. Por isso acho que deviam recolher água o mais afastado possível do estuário.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

As ultimas análise a agua do mar na zona de Cascais (Guincho) para se poder tomar banho estão boas.

Os dados das analises em 24/05/2006 ás 07:45 só apresentam 9 cloriformes por 100ml. Para quem não sabe o que são cloriformes, em Português vernáculo chama-se cócó.

Aqui fica o link do relatório do Instituto do ambiente.

http://www.iambiente.pt/http/netgest..._1=497&P_2=497

Quem estiver interessado em observar a quantidade de cloriformes que colecta, basta escolher a praia de colecta no link:

http://www.iambiente.pt/portal/page?...p_calledfrom=1

Volto-me a repetir. 

Ha dias e dias,e horas e horas...adivinha-los é o problema.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

A pois é umas vezes sim e outras nao, por essa e por outras é que começei fazer mudas de agua com sal, que no inverno é uma xatice pq agua no guincho andava sempre toda badalhoca.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá reefamigos 
> 
> Gostava de deixar também aqui a minha opinião acerca deste polémico assunto Agua natural/agua salinada.
> 
> Acredito que nossos digníssimos cientistas certamente irão demorar muitos anos a replicar a qualidade da água do nosso mar. Não coloco sequer em dúvida de que será o melhor e mais adequado a usar em nossos aquários, obviamente fazendo fé na boa proveniência dela. No entanto para nós aquariofilistas penso que temos de ponderar é o risco de um dia colectarmos uma má agua e de nesse dia pormos em risco ou mesmo arruinarmos algo que com tanto trabalho, dedicação e custo nos deu prazer em ver evoluir.
> 
> Pessoalmente uso água de OI salinada e prefiro não correr o risco de deitar tudo a perder. Obviamente que o custo do sal deve de ser ponderado pelo aquarista, principalmente aquele que tem mais facilidade de acesso a agua natural, mas, esse bom preço tem preço, convêm não o esquecermos.


Subscrevo a 300%  :Pracima:  Não vale a pena acrescentar mais nada!

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva pessoal

claro. Para vocês é extremamente fácil. Têm a agua ao pé de casa :yb624:  . Aqui na Suiça é bem mais complicado e não me resta senão salinar a àgua. E como dizem, e bem, o sal não é nada barato. Em duas, tres TPAs lá se vão 35 francos ao fado :SbRiche:  . Mas como quem corre por gosto não cansa......... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> viva pessoal
> 
> claro. Para vocês é extremamente fácil. Têm a agua ao pé de casa . Aqui na Suiça é bem mais complicado e não me resta senão salinar a àgua. E como dizem, e bem, o sal não é nada barato. Em duas, tres TPAs lá se vão 35 francos ao fado . Mas como quem corre por gosto não cansa.........


Olá Manuel, 

eu que tenho o Cabo Raso aqui a 8 km... uso água artificial... por isso não chores, um dia não tens o azar de chegar a casa e ver o teu aqua com tudo morto lá dentro, por causa ou de um químico ou de uma bactéria ou vírus, por isso se calhar os 35F compensam!!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> por isso não chores, um dia não tens o azar de chegar a casa e ver o teu aqua com tudo morto lá dentro, por causa ou de um químico ou de uma bactéria ou vírus


... ou um peixe acabadinho de comprar.
... ou de um coral.
... ou do termostato ter pifado.
... ou de ter havido uma inundação.
etc, etc, etc.

Não me parece que seja por aí José. Julgo que que está mais que desmistificado que a probabilidade da água natural trazer qualquer problema ao aquário é igual ou menor que esse problema vir num peixe ou coral. É tudo uma questão de estatística! :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

..."por isso não chores, um dia não tens o azar de chegar a casa e ver o teu aqua com tudo morto lá dentro, por causa ou de um químico ou de uma bactéria ou vírus, por isso se calhar os 35F compensam!!!"...

Jose, porque tens esta opiniao?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Em relação a este assunto, já disse que não se pode críticar qualquer uma das opções! No entanto eu uso água com sal artifícial... 

Hugo, claro que tens razão no que dizes (em relação às compras, termostatos, etc.) mas este é mais uma fonte de possiveis problemas (mortais) para os habitantes do nosso aqua! Achas que vale a pena abrir mais esta "porta" e contribuir assim como dizes, para as estatísticas?? Eu não acho e por isso não uso água natural. No entanto, não crítico quem faça, mas também não incentivo!

José, felizmente não tive qualquer problema deste, desde que tenho o meu reef, no entanto à uns anos tinha eu um aqua de água doce e fiz uma colheita de água numa fonte, fiz uma muda com essa água e no outro dia demanhã... voilá, para minha tristeza, tinha os peixes todos mortos... e quem diz fonte, diz mar, rio o que quer que seja, que não seja controlado! Por isso disse o que disse!!!  (Não fiquem com a ideia que existe algum conhecimento mais por trás da minha afirmação, tipo uma conspiração para ocultar algo ou alguma coisa...  :yb624:  )

Enfim acho que faz sentido, o que defendo (caso contrário não defendia, nem outras pessoas defendiam), até porque tenho o Cabo Raso a 8 km de minha casa e poderia facilmente abastecer-me de água natural!!!

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas:

Morando no Algarve, com a praia em frente a minha casa, faço as minhas TPAs com agua sintetica. Agua natural, so se a conseguir recolher a algumas milhas da costa.
No entanto, para quem usa a agua natural aqui do Algarve, nao aconselho a ilha de Faro e a Quinta do Lago.

Cumprimentos
Jorge

----------


## Marco Madeira

Embora nao compreenda, respeito a vossa opiniao.  :SbOk:  
Jose, so perguntei qual era a razao para saber de alguma ma experiencia que tivesses tido com agua natural...

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva
mais uma vez tenho que me ender às evidencias e aos vossos conhecimentos :yb677:  
realmente não me apetecia nada chegar a casa e ver o poco que ainda tenho morto.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

são tudo ideais,quando entrei no mundo marinho, li este e outros foruns de cabo a rabo nacionais e estrageiros dos quais criei o meu ideal depois de filtrar muitas opiniões,criei a minha :SbSourire19:  

não quero dizer que com isto esteja certo ,longe disso :Coradoeolhos:  

mas ainda a pouco mudei 600 litros de agua em três semanas do meu aquario
recolhida em varias praias do norte

uma coisa eu digo uso e sempre vou usar agua natural :SbOk:  

certo ou errado :yb665:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Os utilizadores que usam agua sintetica e são contra o uso de água natural, por favor identifiquem (referindo situaçoes especificas) e contem a situaçao de alguem que  pelo uso de água natural, tenha provocado mortes ou tenha tido um mega desastre no aquario.

Eu não conheço ninguem mas... pelos vistos conhecem  :Smile:  Fico á espera dos vossos relatos desses tão falados desastres devido ao uso de água natural.

Eu pessoalmente não vou apanhar água ao cabo raso, porque perto da zona de recolha habitual já vi lá agua com um cheiro insuportavel.

Como muitos sabem, colecto água na Praia da Foz (Meco) sem qualquer tipo de pré filtração, seja o que for. Nunca vi um barco ao largo, nao há esgotos nem nada do genero.

Quanto a fosfatos e nitratos, o sal artificial tem-nos e em quantidades que não são de desprezar. Dai acho que é uma falsa questão falar nestes parametros como vantagem em relação á agua natural.

Quanto aos elementos presentes, obviamente e como todos sabem, a agua natural bate por muito o sal artificial, e acima de tudo tem-nos em proporçoes adequadas, o que muitas vezes no sal artificial nao acontece, ou porque não os tem, ou porque as pessoas tem que os adicionar á posteriori, ai sim tipo roleta russa, porque pura e simplesmente nao tem maneira de medir os elementos que estao a adicionar, provocando muitas vezes alguns problemas nos aquarios.

Quanto a gastos.. sejamos realistas. Para mudar 120 litros de agua com sal gastam-se quase 30 euros... para se ir buscar isto em água natural gasta-se 1 hora e 5 euros de gasolina. Há comparaçao ?

Eu já usei ambos e decididamente opto pela água natural, porque pura e simplesmente nunca vi ninguem ( e sao muitas dezenas que a usam) a ter um problema grave no aquario pelo uso desta agua.

Em jeito de brincadeira, quando forem á praia é facil conseguir identificar imediamente um Aquariofilo do sal sintético, porque estes devem ir ao banho dentro de uma redoma de vidro para nao engolirem nem tocarem a "água cheia de cócó"  :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:   :SbPiggy:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Embora nao compreenda, respeito a vossa opiniao.  
> Jose, so perguntei qual era a razao para saber de alguma ma experiencia que tivesses tido com agua natural...


Boas... e eu respondi... mas sem qualquer stress, como já disse e repito, não crítico ninguém, até porque poderia ser críticado por muitos... e é na "boinha"...  :Wink:  

Carlos... claro, como dizes... são ideais, jogados pelo seguro...  :SbOk3: 

Editado: Gil é só leres... o meu outro Post... e já agora, se calhar já andei mais vezes eu dentro, de como tu dizes coco, num dia do que tu na vida toda... e não foi de cair numa fossa! E não morri, nem me queixei...  isto tb em jeito de brincadeira... se é que me entendes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil

é indefensável em termos teoricos e qualitativos o uso de agua natural versus salinada.

É com a agua natural que os corais na natureza nascem e se propagam.

Toda a gente sabe que a agua natural é a melhor opção para o crescimento e manutenção de aquarios. Pelo menos eu estou convencido disso.

O que questiono, ou melhor, alerto, é para os possiveis problemas que podem adevir de uma má colecta.

Quem pode garantir que 100% das colectas são isentas de poluentes, micro algas indesejáveis, ou micro vida indesejada?

Não será ridiculo andarmos a gastar dinheiro em osmoses de N niveis de filtração, e depois colocar agua colectada ás cegas numa praia com cloriformes fecais?

Penso que para responder a tua questão, apenas utilizadores que já tivessem usado agua natural e viessem a ter desistido de a usar é que poderão responder.

Volto a repetir:




> Acredito que nossos digníssimos cientistas certamente irão demorar muitos anos a replicar a qualidade da água do nosso mar. Não coloco sequer em dúvida de que será o melhor e mais adequado a usar em nossos aquários, obviamente fazendo fé na boa proveniência dela. No entanto para nós aquariofilistas penso que temos de ponderar é o risco de um dia colectarmos uma má agua e de nesse dia pormos em risco ou mesmo arruinarmos algo que com tanto trabalho, dedicação e custo nos deu prazer em ver evoluir.
> 
> Pessoalmente uso água de OI salinada e prefiro não correr o risco de deitar tudo a perder. Obviamente que o custo do sal deve de ser ponderado pelo aquarista, principalmente aquele que tem mais facilidade de acesso a agua natural, mas, esse bom preço tem preço, convêm não o esquecermos.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Gil
> 
> é indefensável em termos teoricos e qualitativos o uso de agua natural versus salinada.
> 
> É com a agua natural que os corais na natureza nascem e se propagam.
> 
> Toda a gente sabe que a agua natural é a melhor opção para o crescimento e manutenção de aquarios. Pelo menos eu estou convencido disso.
> 
> O que questiono, ou melhor, alerto, é para os possiveis problemas que podem adevir de uma má colecta.
> ...


Como o Luís já disse, «subscrevo a 300%», por ser pelas mesmas razões que uso água com sal artificial... não é só porque sim, e por gosto em gastar dinheiro!!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas novamente  :Smile: 




> Quem pode garantir que 100% das colectas são isentas de poluentes, micro algas indesejáveis, ou micro vida indesejada?


Julio acho que ninguem o pode garantir (pelo menos os 100%), eu muito menos que nao faço testes a aguas colectadas nem nada que se pareça. Mas uma coisa é certa, tambem não o consegues fazer no sal que usas, que tem certos elementos em quantidades demasiado elevadas, alem dos fosfatos nitratos. Em relação á agua natural, tens muitos aquarios montados á varios anos que usam exclusivamente água natural, o que só por si quer dizer alguma coisa. Se esses ditos poluentes existissem, acumulariam-se ao longo dos anos, provocando a morte de tudo aquario.




> Não será ridiculo andarmos a gastar dinheiro em osmoses de N niveis de filtração, e depois colocar agua colectada ás cegas numa praia com cloriformes fecais?


Para mim é tão ridiculo que vou vender a osmose e não vou comprar outra, acho um desperdicio de água, um aparelho que manda 75% da água para o esgoto e apenas aproveita uma pequena percentagem...





> Penso que para responder a tua questão, apenas utilizadores que já tivessem usado agua natural e viessem a ter desistido de a usar é que poderão responder.


Continuo á espera desses membros ou de pessoas que conheçam casos desses.

Uma ultima achega, muitas pessoas preocupam-se muito com a qualidade de água colectada ou feita, mas depois sao capazes de estar a fumar constantemente ao pé do aquario , largando 3000 e tal quimicos nocivos (incluido 1 que é radioactivo lol) para o ar que está em contacto constante com a agua do aquario.

Dai acho que o risco de usar agua natural é muitas vezes sobrevalorizado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb665:   Só para acalorar o tema


Artigo extraido de: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-06/snn/index.php



> Coral reefs are suffering a long-term global decline, yet the causes remain contentious. The role of poor water quality in this decline is particularly unclear, with most previous studies providing only weak correlations between elevated nutrient levels and coral mortality. Here we experimentally show that routinely measured components of water quality (nitrate, phosphate, ammonia) do not cause substantial coral mortality. In contrast, dissolved organic carbon (DOC), which is rarely measured on reefs, does. Elevated DOC levels also accelerate the growth rate of microbes living in the corals' surface mucopolysaccharide layer by an order of magnitude, suggesting that mortality occurs due to a disruption of the balance between the coral and its associated microbiota. We propose a model by which elevated DOC levels cause Caribbean reefs to shift further from coral to macroalgal dominance. Increasing DOC levels on coral reefs should be recognized as a threat and routinely monitored.


 
Tradução automática



> Recifes de coral estão sofrendo um declínio global a longo prazo, contudo as causas permanecem contenciosas. O papel de qualidade de água pobre neste declínio está particularmente obscuro, com a maioria dos estudos prévios que provêem só correlações fracas entre níveis nutrientes elevados e mortalidade de coral. Aqui nós mostramos experimentalmente que habitualmente componentes medidos de qualidade de água (nitrato, fosfato, amônio) não cause mortalidade de coral significativa. Em contraste, carbono orgânico dissolvido (DOC) que está raramente medido em recifes faz. Níveis de DOC elevados também apressam a taxa de crescimento de micróbios que vivem na camada de mucopolysaccharide de superfície dos corais por uma ordem de magnitude, enquanto sugerindo que mortalidade acontece devido a um rompimento do equilíbrio entre o coral e seu microbiota associado. Nós propomos um modelo pelo qual DOC elevado nivela causa recifes caribenhos para trocar mais adiante de coral a domínio de macroalgal. Deveriam ser reconhecidos níveis de DOC crescentes em recifes de coral como uma ameaça e habitualmente deveriam ser monitorados.


Que tal uma justificação lógica para a morte massiva dos corais em zonas de recife (não junto a grandes cidades) onde os problemas de poluição já se fazem sentir?

Será que estas águas podem ser comparadas com as da nossa  costa? Serão melhores? ou piores?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Se niveis de DOC's forem a causa de massa mortalidade entao nada poderia sobreviver nos nossos aquas porque os niveis de DOC's sao muito mais altos do que no mar. O problema nos recifes naturais e uma combinacao de factores na minha opiniao.

Conforme ja mencionado nao existe nenhum sal sintetico que se equivale a agua natural. Existe riscos de obter ma colecta sim, mas os riscos tambem existem com sal sintetico. IO teve um grande problema dois anos atras com um alcalinidade nos 30, muitos perderem tudo !

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

O problema da poluição nas zonas costeiras deve ser uma matéria preocupante, mas existem outros factores em conta também a ponderar, nomeadamente a introdução de especies alienigenas no seu estagio larvar que podem entrar nos nossos sistemas, no meu caso, desde a ultima TPA de agua natural que foi à cerca de 1 ano, tenho a crescer em todas as partes das tubagens, e escumador lapas iguais à da mesma zona onde fazia a colecta de agua, nomeadamente o Cabo Raso.

Até ao momento esta especie não provocou grandes problemas ao sistema, pelo contrario comporta-se à semelhança dos turban snails, apesar de não ser grande adepto de ver especies na nossa costa misturadas, mas e se introduzissemos outras bem mais perigosas no seu estagio larvar, seja animal ou vegetal?

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Conforme ja mencionado nao existe nenhum sal sintetico que se equivale a agua natural. Existe riscos de obter ma colecta sim, mas os riscos tambem existem com sal sintetico. IO teve um grande problema dois anos atras com um alcalinidade nos 30, muitos perderem tudo !


BoAS Roberto

IO stands for ? :Smile: 

De qualquer maneira fica a ideia  :Wink:  De mortes com água natural é que ainda nao ouvi nada.

Quanto aos DOC´s concordo contigo e mais que a poluiçao, o factor  devastador tem sido o aquecimento global.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Que tal uma justificação lógica para a morte massiva dos corais em zonas de recife (não junto a grandes cidades) onde os problemas de poluição já se fazem sentir?


Olá Juca,
a morte massiva dos corais em zonas de recife (não junto a grandes cidades), deve-se principalmente ao aquecimento global, e consequentemente ao aquecimento das águas...
...que de ano para ano um massivo branqueamento dos recifes... :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> IO stands for ?


Instant Ocean...lol

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=251507

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

-Como o Vitor eu também ja fui defensor da água natural " sopa da mâe " como um dia disse o Vitor .

Mas como tudo na vida ,viver é um risco e a água natural é como jogar na roleta russa só joga quem quer.
As pessoas mudam de opinião por varias razões ,porque tiveram más expriências no passado ou porque chegaram a um nivel tão grande de investimento no seu aquario que não estão para a riscar mais ,que é o meu caso.
Como o Juca disse e é verdade por expriência própria a água natural é a melhor ,temos membros que a usam a N anos e nunca tiveram problemas como o Marco Madeira e o Ricardo Rodrigues ,este ultimo tem uma alga no seu aqua de 200L trazida na água da nossa costa que não se consegue livrar-se dela.

Vale a pena correr tantos riscos com a água natural ? 
Pois isso fica ao critério de cada um. :Admirado:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> As pessoas mudam de opinião por varias razões ,porque tiveram más expriências no passado ou porque chegaram a um nivel tão grande de investimento no seu aquario que não estão para a riscar mais ,que é o meu caso.


E as pessoas que fazem um grande investimento e perdem tudo por causa de problemas com sal sintetico ???

----------


## Luis Delgado

Há várias coisas que normalmente em reuniões de amigos ou família evito de falar e que são:

religião
política
futebol

vou juntar à lista a água salgada  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Meus caros, estou com o Gil, queremos factos!

Digam assim: Eu matei o peixe X e os corais Y e Z por causa da água natural.

Essa que a água natural é uma roleta russa ou uma bomba relógio é extraordinária. Uma roleta russa ou uma bomba relógio é uma expressão que se aplica quando a probabilidade de acontecer um desastre é elevada, coisa que não acontece com o uso de água natural. O risco existe, mas é mínimo.

Como é mínimo o risco do aquários partir, ou de comprarmos um peixe com uma doença que mata os outros todos, ou de comprarmos um coral que mata os outros todos, ou da empregada doméstica colocar sonasol no aquário, ou dum filho de um amigo despejar o copo de coca-cola no aquário, ou do sal sintético ter metais nocivos...

Eu compreendo quem defende o sal sintético e quem defende a água natural, agora não me parece que o argumento do perigo do uso de água natural seja um argumento válido a ter em conta. Como já referi é tudo uma questão de estatística.

Se houvessem alguns (nem eram precisos muitos) casos conhecidos de problemas com o uso de água natural, aí realmente poderíamos considerar uma bomba relógio, agora em tantos anos não haver um único relato (ou que hajam 2 ou 3 ou 10...), parece-me estranho.

Não consigo compreender o argumento do perigo do uso de água natural, comparando com tantas outras coisas muito mais perigosas que se fazem. Não consigo! :Cool:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Realmente e algo que nunca consegui compreender...
Ao fim destes anos todos consigo ouvir as mesmas coisas que ouvi desde a primeira vez que disse a alguém em Portugal que usava agua natural...

A minha escola de aprendizagem em termos de agua salgada foi toda feita graças a deus pela "escola" brasileira. Nos anos em que não havia nada de nada aqui em Portugal apenas alguns mestres desconhecidos (Eng. Jorge Machado e Paulo Lopes e pouco mais) não havia informação nenhuma nem em lojas nem em lado algum. Na altura tive a sorte de ter acesso a Internet e com isso aprender bastante sobre agua salgada quer no Aqua.brz (Miozzo) e mais tarde na Reefcorner (Alexandre Goes e Gustavo Duarte), curiosamente hoje também participam neste espaço. Nessa altura já varias pessoas apanhavam agua natural e usavam nos seus belíssimos aquários...
Fiquei totalmente espantado pelos belíssimos aquários e nanos que se via já na altura e a maior parte usava agua natural e recolhidos em zonas supostamente bem mais poluídas do que o cabo raso...
Comecei a usar e tive resultados muito satisfatórios com o meu pequeno aquário de 40 litros. Falava disso aos meus amigos e ate com os donos de lojas e todos se riam e diziam que era impossível ter um nano e mais ainda impossível com agua natural... 
Quando comecei a levar mudas de xenias para as lojas do meu pequeno e impossível aquário, pensavam que mentia e muitos duvidavam da proveniência dos corais e ate não aceitavam as mudas ou mostravam-se desconfiados em aceitar as mudas...
Quando começou o aquariofilia.net, tive estas mesmas discussões e o mesmo tipo de tópico (agua natural/vs sal) varias vezes e com varias pessoas. De todos os fundamentalistas do sal sintético não houve nenhum que não tivesse usado e não tivesse tido melhores resultados. Ate o Alexandre que para mim e dos maiores entendidos e mestres da aquariofilia nacional chegou a usar e colocar agua natural no seu aquário com bons resultados.
Através dos anos varias pessoas começaram a usar agua natural com bastante sucesso e dou apenas como exemplo os aquários do Sérgio Dantas, Ricardo Rodrigues, Duarte Conceição, João Ribeiro, Diogo Lopes, Hugo Figueiredo, Joao Monteiro, Gil e muitos outros.
Ao fim de 8 anos ainda cá ando com os meus aquários de agua salgada assim como estas e varias outras pessoas a usam com regularidade. Eu e eles devemos ser pessoas com muita sorte... sempre que apanhamos agua devemos ter uma sorte imensa pois nunca apanhamos agua com quaisquer tipo de "tormentos" para os nossos aquários...  
O que vos posso dizer é que penso que não faz qualquer sentido todos os receios e riscos catastróficos que voces mencionam quando falam em relação a agua natural. Qualquer pessoa é capaz de verificar apenas recorrendo ao faro e olhar aliados com bom senso a agua que recolhe. Este tipo de preocupação é apenas o mesmo tipo de preocupação que se deve ter quando se compra um peixe/coral e que muitos de voces não o fazem. Quantas vezes e que já compraram algum peixe coral ou invertebrado e não sabiam nada sobre o mesmo? Ponderaram o risco? Quantos peixes ou corais já perderam devido a não fazer quarentena? Alguém o faz? Ponderaram o risco? 
O Juca falou num tópico recente em aquários fechados? Quantas vezes já adicionamos animais e já não devíamos ter feito isso? Ponderaram o risco? Todos estes riscos são bem piores e podem muito mais rápido dar cabo de um aquário do que a colecta de agua natural para fazer uma troca de 10 ou 20%... já pensaram nisso?
E engraçado pensar nessas coisas que toda a gente não faz e devia fazer e depois colocam em causa a agua natural…!! 
Já para não falar de nunca ter visto um aquário que use agua artificial com níveis de organismos e micro organismos tão vasto e em tão grande quantidade como num aquário que usa agua natural... e a extensao dos pólipos dos corais? Já alguém reparou na diferença?
Para lembrar outro tópico... Aditivos??... Já ponderaram o risco do seu uso? Talvez esses sejam muito mais perigosos do que usar agua natural. Não, obrigado... Muitos aditivos desses contem coisas que ninguém sabe e depois falam em crashes de DSB e outras coisas do género (outra historia). 
Engraçado preocuparem-se com o numero de poluentes presentes na agua natural mas depois usam sal artificial (que muitas vezes não se sabe o que contem) e ainda por cima depois usarem também aditivos que muitas das vezes não são metade do que esta lá escrito. Dou um exemplo... Lembram-se do Combinsam ??? Quantos aquários é que o combinsam rebentou?
Estou com o Gil.... Mostrem factos validos e exemplos validos. Relembro que o próprio Nielsen e muitos experts mundiais são defensores da utilização de agua natural… 
Roleta russa? Muitas coisas que fazemos aos nossos aquarios sao muito piores... na maior parte das vezes matamos os nossos corais e peixes por coisas bem menores que uma simples troca de agua de 20% com agua natural...

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Pela excelente troca de opiniões que se tem criado aqui fica mais do que evidenciado o facto de não existirem soluções perfeitas. 

Nenhuma delas é perfeita porque todas têm riscos associados. Pessoalmente, não consigo vislumbrar de forma clara qual delas tem os maiores riscos porque não temos factos objectivos que nos levem a concluir que já houve mais desgraças pelo uso da água salgada ou da água sintética.

Acima de tudo, o que para mim fica mais evidente nesta saudável discussão é a de que cada um faz aquilo com que se sente mais confortável e isso acaba por ser o mais importante.

Não ficou claro pela troca de ideias muito importante aqui efectuada que fique demonstrado aqui algum facto que leve quem advoga uma opinião a mudar para a outra. Caso esteja errado, alguém que se acuse e que explique as suas razões que certamente serão mais um contributo importante para o processo de aprendizagem contínua em que estamos todos envolvidos.

Quanto a fundamentalismos, não queria desenvolver muito mais essa questão porque todos nós temos os nossos fundamentalismos, quer o admitamos ou não. Isso faz parte da natureza humana.

Ainda a este respeito, gostaria de dizer que não me chocaria nada se adicionasse água natural ao meu aquário desde que em local recomendado por quem o faz recorrentemente.

Também concordo com o Marco Madeira quando diz que muitos outros riscos adicionamos aos nossos aquas com todas as asneiradas e compras de impulso que tantas vezes fazemos. Tudo são riscos... o próprio facto de muitas vezes não se fazerem testes e só se diagnosticarem as situações consumadas tantas vezes pelos resultados que vemos através dos vidros, porque sem esteve tudo bem... Tudo isso são riscos... Por isso, não vale a pena estarmos com fundamentalismos de nenhum dos lados da opinião.

Apesar de manter a minha opinião sobre o uso da água sintética, confesso que no meu caso, a razão principal que me leva a não ir buscar água a um local de confiança tem a haver com o facto de não me apetecer ter esse trabalho e porque o custo do meu tempo é bem maior do que o custo do sal que gasto. A estas razões acrescem os aspectos que já subscrevi inteiramente sobre a opinião do Juca. 

Por isso, em suma de conclusão deste meu post, apesar de existirem defeitos e virtudes nas duas opções já expressadas pelos membros do forum, não vale a pena estarmos com fundamentalismos, porque nenhuma delas é um bicho de sete cabeças - está demonstrado que ambas funcionam com as suas respectivas diferenças e, no fundo, cada um deve fazer aquilo com que se sente mais confortável, dado que factos sobre vantagens e desvantagens, esses, estão aqui apresentados neste tópico e qualquer um os pode ver.

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Eu utilizo água natural e felizmente até hoje não tive problemas, mas concordo que existe um risco a considerar mas não é maior que os outros riscos com que somos confrontados e que por vezes conscientemente negligenciamos.

Queria só acrescentar à discussão que no caso de se querer diminuir este risco pode-se semi-esterilizar ou mesmo esterilizar a água natural até um nível bastante alto. 

Esta "esterilização" pode ir desde:
- deixar a água uns dias/Semanas num ambiente fresco e escuro e só depois arejar a água e utilizá-la. claro está, terminando com a microvida existente nessa água. Tenho lido que a formação de nitratos com os organismos mortos neste caso são absolutamente niglegenciáveis.
- usar um filtro de UV na passagem da água para o Aqua, 
- ou mesmo, mais dispendioso e menos prático, utilizar ozono.

Perde-se toda a vida existente na água natural mas diminui-se o risco e continua-se a ganhar pela sua composição natural e equilibrada que ainda não existe no sal sintético. Provavelmente diminuirá também os custos com Sal sintético.

De acordo com a opinião descrita em: - The Reef Aquarium J. Charles Delbeck and Julian Sprung, Cap2, pág 62 e 63. "...Most reef aquarium hobbyists do not have the luxury of using natural sea water and must rely on artificial seawater mixes..." 

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nunca usei agua natural no meu aqua mas se tivesse opcao nao pensaria duas vezes em adiciona-la ao meu aqua, *NADA* pode substituir o natural. Eu ja usei muitos diferentes Sais sinteticos diferentes e todos eles teem sido desequilibrados duma maneira ou outra, e como ja mencionei se pesquisarem os diferentes forums de aquariofilia podem notar os problemas muitas vezes serios por causa do uso de ASW.

----------


## João Castelo

João Magano,

Como tem corrido a tua experiencia com agua do mar ?

Cumpts,

JC

----------


## João Castelo

Bem,

Ganhei coragem e fiz uma tpa com agua do mar :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :CylGrenouilleSourire:   :CylGrenouilleSourire:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :CylGrenouilleTriste:   :CylGrenouilleTriste:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  

Vamos acompanhar se existem alterações.

Uma pequena confirmação - No topico diz-se num lado que se deve apanhar agua com maré cheia, noutro lado com maré vazia.

No meu entender , acho logico ser com a maré cheia ou a encher.

Confirma-se ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José David

Eu concordo com a teoria de se abastecer água com o vir da maré.. ou seja com o enchimento..
Por algum motivo a maré sobe e desce...
Quando sobe, trás vida nova... quando desce leva a vida  :yb624:  

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Serrano

O mesmo se passa com o lixo, esgotos, etc...
Por isso acho que quando a maré baixa é melhor.
Abraços

----------


## João Alves

A água natural deve ser apanhada com + ou - 3 horas de vazante, quando a maré está a subir trás vida nova mas tb trás o perigo (Lixo) assim deve-se apanhar água com + ou - 3 horas de vazante o lixo fica sempre na margem.
Para quem pratica caça submarina ou mergulho sabe perfeitamente quando estamos dentro de água e a maré começa a subir a água fica logo turva, e quando estamos com a maré a vazar a água está transparente. A regra é essa.... :Pracima:  
Eu sou dos que apanha água natural, não olho regras, quando vou apanhar água vou sempre ás 8:00 da matina

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas a todos
Antes de mais Marco Madeira esqueces-te de mim :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
Bem como alguns sabem sou utilizador de agua natural a 4 anos o único problema que tive foi numa mudança de agua em que apareceram umas algasmas como tinha acabado de mudar  de aquário a 2 meses atraz eu até acho que era do próprio ciclo pois ainda estava tudo muito novo e até tinha sido posta 60 kilos de rocha viva.
Desde aí nunca tive problemas e continuo a usar e não é assim tão pouca, só da ultima vez troquei de uma só vez 600 litros  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  e não tive qualquer problema, o Pedro Gomes sabe bem as trocas que eu faço de agua e a quantidade que eu mudo, não é a toa que eu tenho 2 depósitos de agua cada um com capacidade de 700 litros,  um deles é para a agua de osmose (para reposição) e o outro é para levar na carrinha para ir buscar agua ao mar.
Não faço qualquer tratamento é ir colectar ,chegar e vazar para o aquário ,o único problema é baixar um grau ou grau e meio nada mais que isto.
Posso dizer como o Marco disse que devo ser sortudo  nestas coisas pois nunca me aconteceu nada.nao quer dizer que não venha acontecer ,mas até lá vou continuar

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

boa tarde amigos a questao nao so se depara pela qualidade mas tb se vale a pena em termos da gasolina pois um saco de 4kg de sal custa 15 para alem dos medos da agua natural

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Vitor,

Não só os 15€ do sal, é o preço da água de osmose (só 20%-30% da água consumida por uma unidade OI é que é aproveitada), são as membranas, custos de electricidade para fazer a circulação/arejamento da água, espaço para ter os bidons a arejar, compra de bombas de circulação e arejamento e trabalho a preparar a água! Não sei se ir buscar a água ao mar não será mais proveitoso. Eu vou buscar uma vêz por mês, trago 48 litros de água que me dá para fazer os TPAs semanais durante 1 mês...e continuo a pensar que é mais proveitoso!




> ...nao so se depara pela qualidade...


Victor, garanto-te que a qualidade da água natural é muito superior à da água artificial, necessitando somente de um ajuste de KH.

----------


## João Oliveira

Depois de ter acabado de ler este tópico (um dos melhores que já li nos ultimos tempos) não vi nenhuma referência á coleta de água natural na zona centro do país, mais propriamente na zona de coimbra....
  Alguém sabe se a água das praias de quiaios\Mira são boas o suficiente para a coleta de água natural?

Agradeço desde já qualquer ajuda...........

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Depois de ter acabado de ler este tópico (um dos melhores que já li nos ultimos tempos) não vi nenhuma referência á coleta de água natural na zona centro do país, mais propriamente na zona de coimbra....
>   Alguém sabe se a água das praias de quiaios\Mira são boas o suficiente para a coleta de água natural?
> 
> Agradeço desde já qualquer ajuda...........


Olá João  :Olá: 

Já apanhei agua natural em Quiaios e na Figueira da Foz.

Com a agua de Quiaios, usei-a. Com a agua da Figueira... infelizmente depois de a carregar para casa fiz testes a agua e tive de a deitar fora. Pode ter sido do dia, mas o certo é que naquela atura deitei-a fora.

Para reabrir-mos este tópico, gostaria de poder observar fotos de aquários que usem apenas agua natural, mas que os membros não suplementassem o aquário com aditivos mas sim apenas Kalkwasser ou reactor de cálcio.


Preferencialmente aquarios que tenham um ano no minimo.

* Nota - Editei este comentário para anexar os 3 últimos relatórios (de 3 locais) do Instituto do Ambiente acerca da qualidade da agua do mar na Figueira da Foz

----------


## João Castelo

ATENÇÃO

Actualmente as praias de Sesimbra apresentam nafta o que compromete a respectiva qualidade da água.Não façam recolhas nessa zona.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Olá João 
> 
> 
> Para reabrir-mos este tópico, gostaria de poder observar fotos de aquários que usem apenas agua natural, mas que os membros não suplementassem o aquário com aditivos mas sim apenas Kalkwasser ou reactor de cálcio.


Bem o meu aquário é um humilde exemplo e tem 8 meses, mas não quis deixar de participar neste interessante tópico.



Editei para colocar foto

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite a todos,

Julio, seja feita a tua vontade  :SbSourire2:  

Aqui vão umas fotos dos meu aqua.

O fotografo é ordinário, o dono do aquário também não é grande coisa mas garante :

- Só Kalk e muitas Tpa´s ( com água natural ) . Nada de vitaminas, coca ou pastilhas.Ah, e muita comida para os animais. :HaEbouriffe:  . Eles agradecem .

Bem, aquário simples mas estável.

Litragem = 240 litros - sem sump


Não parece mas é um bocadinho grande.





Ultima aquisição - Compra ao José Alves



Goniopora 



Muda de montipora oferecida pelo Gil Miguel há cerca de 10 meses. Era do tamanho de uma moeda de 2 euros.



Geral 






Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

Então aqui vai.
Aditios =0
Água de Sesimbra.





Kalc pouco e 8 horas de reactor de cálcio.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> ...
> Não parece mas é um bocadinho grande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC


Boas...

Grande??? Esse sarco é enorme!!! 

E é verdade o João ao contrário de mim, não coloca nada de aminoácidos e afins... Ainda assim o aquário apresenta bons crescimentos, mas quem sabe se umas "pastilhazinhas" não aumentariam esses crescimentos? João confessa, sentes-te tentado...  :yb665:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:  

Um abraço :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas...
> 
> quem sabe se umas "pastilhazinhas" não aumentariam esses crescimentos? João confessa, sentes-te tentado...


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:    Brincalhão.

Águinha do mar ,kalk, buffer com as tpa´s , magnésio e Iodo. :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Podem crescer devagar que não tenho pressa. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Então e mais pessoal a dar o seu testemunho? 

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ... 
> 
> Podem crescer devagar que não tenho pressa.  
> 
> Então e mais pessoal a dar o seu testemunho? 
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Eu não posso... :Icon Cry:   Uso aminoácidos, com cuidado, pois é certo que se exagero, aparecem logo ciano, mas agora vou experimentar o sistema Zeovit! Depois comparamos!!!  :Wink: 

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Alexandre Sousa

olá 

então ,eu que vou começar ,quando pela 1ª vez meter agua no meu aquario pode ser directamente do mar? ou tenho que armazenar primeiro ?  é que eu tou perto da praia do magoito em sintra e  tou rendido á agua natural  ,não vou colocar cá aguas destiladas e sais cheios de chumbo no meu aquário. :yb668:  

um abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> olá 
> 
> então ,eu que vou começar ,quando pela 1ª vez meter agua no meu aquario pode ser directamente do mar? ou tenho que armazenar primeiro ?  é que eu tou perto da praia do magoito em sintra e  tou rendido á agua natural  ,não vou colocar cá aguas destiladas e sais cheios de chumbo no meu aquário. 
> 
> um abraço


Podes meter directamente sem problemas :Pracima:

----------


## Olavo Pires

Olá a todos,
Espero que estejam a ter bons resultados nos vossos aquários seja qual o método.
Eu tambem uso a 100% agua do mar e só troco as quantidades necessárias devido a matéria orgânica ( ácidos) que pode ficar em suspensão, de resto não tenho nada a perder ,até agora .
Mas tenho uma curiosidade e ainda não sei bem o que é que a água da torneira possa ter que quando misturada com a do aquário começa aparecer um castanho no areão?
Mas nada impede os corais de estarem abertos,atenção.
Só quero saber se alguem sabe se é algum mineral da agua da torneira que depois junta com a água do mar possa deixar esse castanho no aquário ou na sump?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá a todos,
> (...) Só quero saber se alguem sabe se é algum mineral da agua da torneira que depois junta com a água do mar possa deixar esse castanho no aquário ou na sump?


Se esse "castanho" são algas (diatomaceas) a resposta é afirmativa. A água da torneira pode conter nitratos, fosfatos, bem como silicatos que alimentam as algas, por isso elas surgem nos nossos sistemas, independentemente de ser misturada, ou não, com a água do mar.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boa tarde a todos,
Li o tópico todo e penso que ninguém questionou os entendidos sobre o tempo e a forma de guardar a água colectada.
Ou seja, podemos armazenar a água colectada durante semanas? meses? Para ir fazendo TPA's? Com ou sem circulação? Em bidons abertos ou fechados? Com luz ou no escuro?
Muito obrigado pela ajuda.
Abraços.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas André, esse tema ja esta muito falado

A agua deve ser guardada de preferência num local escuro, com circulação, tapada para evitar evaporação...há que guarda a agua durante meses, eu já tenho tido agua com 4meses e sem problemas

Mas existem diferentes opiniões claro

Cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas André, esse tema ja esta muito falado
> 
> A agua deve ser guardada de preferência num local escuro, com circulação, tapada para evitar evaporação...há que guarda a agua durante meses, eu já tenho tido agua com 4meses e sem problemas
> 
> Mas existem diferentes opiniões claro
> 
> Cumprimentos


Com circulação? :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Hugo, isto da circulação é o que oiço dizerem pois eu cá também não uso circulação nenhuma lol

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas André, esse tema ja esta muito falado
> 
> A agua deve ser guardada de preferência num local escuro, com circulação, tapada para evitar evaporação...há que guarda a agua durante meses, eu já tenho tido agua com 4 meses e sem problemas
> 
> Mas existem diferentes opiniões claro
> 
> Cumprimentos


Obrigado Nuno,
Já contava que o tema estivesse muito falado e até sou um gajo atento ao Forum mas não tinha encontrado nenhuma menção ao facto, por isso perguntei.
Ainda assim vejo que o tema não tem uma verdade única e absoluta.
Já se concluiu que deverá estar num sitio escuro e tapada.
A questão agora põe-se com a circulação...
Sim ou não?
Quais os prós e os contras?

Já vi pessoas a defender que a água estagnada "apodrece" e começa a cheirar mal passadas 2 ou 3 semanas...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Hugo, isto da circulação é o que oiço dizerem pois eu cá também não uso circulação nenhuma lol


Pois eu também não, e nunca tinha ouvido falar de circulação...

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas André, isso da agua apodrecer acho um pouco dificil, se a mesma estiver guardada no escuro num local fresco tipo garagem...eu como ja disse ja tive agua com 4 meses e estava porreira

----------


## André Jorge Silva

É isso que eu acho. Apenas queria ter a certeza.
Porque um amigo meu está sempre a chatear-me que a água apodrece. ele diz que parou o chiller 15 dias e deixou a água lá dentro e quando abriu, aquilo cheirava a podre. Logicamente que estava no movel do aquário e a temperatura andaria nos 25 graus...

----------

